# المواد التي تذوب في الزيوت المعدنية بدون حرارة



## zizoamr36 (14 نوفمبر 2014)

[h=2]المواد التي تذوب في الزيوت المعدنية بدون حرارة[/h] ارجو افادتي بمواد كيميائية تذوب في الزيوت المعدنية بدون حرارة اي على البارد و تكون مضاده للاكسدة و مضادة للتاكل و تتحمل درجات حرارة عالية و مادة تزيد تماسك الزيت و لكم الشكر و التقدير​


----------

